

RightInbox Email Tracking Discontinued - dvfb
http://www.rightinbox.com/blog/email-tracking-feature-is-discontinued

======
vlad
Who owns the patent? This is very similar to the service Buffer and Boomerang
provide, isn't it?

~~~
dvfb
I'm not sure, I only just saw the notice RightInbox provided on their blog.
Boomerang provides an almost identical service with a few varying features.

It seems a little far fetched that there is a patent on the feature of email
tracking. I can only presume it was how they delivered the product.

Hopefully we'll see them bounce back using another method.

